# New $10k Rca



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

New 667g Cervelo RCA Road Bike Delivers Less Weight, More Tech, Same Stiffness - Bike Rumor 

Internal routing and $10,000


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It would be nice to see some of this technology trickle down to the 2014 R3.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

They had one in, size 51, at FreshBikes in Merrifield, VA. i got to hold it in my little hands last night. It almost flew away like a butterfly...

Seriously, it was very pretty. I think this year's paint is pretty gaudy and ugly on the stock bikes, so this was a very refreshing change. As stealth as could be except for that red square on the seat tube.


----------

